# One trippy blenny



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

not sure this has been posted/seen here...got to love blennies :nicefish: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQQ7lSuFpik
Rob.


----------



## Enzo (Mar 25, 2007)

my frogs are super lazy they just stick to the filter so they can be by the heater and not have to work to stay up there


----------

